# Clipper blade lengths.



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I went to petco looking for a 4 or 5 blade. All they had was a 7fc and a 4fc. Will the 4fc work the same as a 4? If not, what will the difference be?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A fc blade just has teeth closer together, used for a finishing cut, a regular 4 blade, or skip tooth, is used before the bath, you have a greater chance to cut a dog with a skip tooth blade.

I never use skip tooth blades, personally, a 4FC will do you fine.



















Notice the difference in the amount of teeth and the length between them. The FC will be fine as long as your dog is brushed out completely.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you Fluffyspoos!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You're welcome


----------

